
Amazon owns a whole collection of secret brands - _delirium
https://qz.com/1039381/amazon-owns-a-whole-collection-of-secret-brands/
======
tareqak
Techmeme headline: _19 brands in over a dozen categories found to be owned by
Amazon despite no up front disclosure, oftentimes selling alongside Amazon 's
generic house brands_

